# Could Mercury be the cause of your SA?



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

So Ive had a mouth full of metal/mercury fillings since a child and also the whole time social anxiety and commitment problems . So as the guy in this says he also had SA untill he removed his fillings and replace them with composite material. Please read his story and comment.

My Mercury Story
by Russ

In the mid 90s, despite being atheletic and energetic, I began experiencing various health ailments. These ailments worsened and grew in number year-by-year.

By 2000, I had acquired 17 specific physical ailments ranging from fatigue to immune weakness to constant ringing in my ears. I could only work about 4 hours per day and had to take daily naps. I knew that something was seriously wrong.

I finally stumbed upon the cause of my problems while speaking to a friend about her health issues. She told me she had Chronic fatigue and had healed herself after 5 years of visiting doctors and getting nowhere. She told me that she had her amalgam ("silver") dental fillings removed one-by-one, as she could afford it, and it had changed her from a bed-ridden state to a normal, working person. She told me something no dentist ever had:

amalgam dental fillings contain mercury, the world's most toxic, non-radioactive metal.

I started conducting research on the Internet and found that I was not alone. Many other people were suffering just as I was and they had determined the problem was their dental fillings as well.

Within weeks, after spending numerous hours researching this issue, I had my amalgam fillings removed and my life changed forever, and it happened virtually overnight. A few years later, I realized that not only had my physical symptoms gone away, but a number of phobias vanished as well. My relationships improved, I became more social, my memory improved dramatically, and I realize that I was better than I ever had been.

Now, looking back, I realize that I lived most of my life with a number of negative personality traits that were actually caused by mercury. My bad memory, *extreme shyness, very low self esteem, fear of commitments (especially in relationships), history of suicidal thoughts and fear of confrontations is now gone,* and this change has dramatically improved the quality of my life.

Ironically, the company I started in 1997-the company who's website you're currently on-was started as a result of the research I did while searching for the source of my numerous health issues.

That memorable day in July, 2000-the day my mercury-based fillings were removed-is a pivotal-point in my life. What follows is my story-My mercury Story.

Story Continues:
http://herballure.com/HotTopics/MyMercuryStory.html


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

That's interesting. I have lots of silver fillings, ever since I was a child. I've had ADHD before the fillings but it could be the fillings were an environmental trigger of some sort for depression and anxiety. I don't know, I've been to the doctor's asking why I feel so tired and they don't know so I think they assumed it's depression gave me Prozac, I didn't take it though.


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

omofca said:


> That's interesting. I have lots of silver fillings, ever since I was a child. I've had ADHD before the fillings but it could be the fillings were an environmental trigger of some sort for depression and anxiety. I don't know, I've been to the doctor's asking why I feel so tired and they don't know so I think they assumed it's depression gave me Prozac, I didn't take it though.


Not saying it is the cause , but a lot of people swear that its wrecked their health. I joined this group. it tells you the best ways to remove and detox from mercury. https://www.facebook.com/groups/353610294715835/


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I suppose it's possible trace mercury could cause health issues but I heave read so much nonsense from "alternative medicine" people online that I'm wary of anything that reads like this.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I swollowed my fillings cause they falled out.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Well this isn't the case for me because I've never had metal fillings and also had sa for as long as I can remember. I didn't want the silver or metal fillings put in when I was a teenager (I have fillings made of some kind of composite material) because I was concerned that the mercury may have harmful effects. 
My fillings don't seem very sturdy though. Idk what exactly they're made of, but more than one had to be refilled the last time I went to the dentist. Now I'm pretty sure nearly the entire filling as fallen out of at least one of my teeth and it's becoming infected.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Great article. I am reading more about mercury in certain dental fillings. I just wish I had the money to remove them!

I do believe toxic things in our body affects our brain. When our brains are affected, there is a chemical imbalance which causes anxiety, depression, etc. I remember watching a video about a gal who discovered she had a certain food intolerance. When she quit eating that particular food, she no longer suffered from depression.

Of course everyone is different. Our reasons for having a certain ailment can be different from others. Our route to recovery can also be different. With that being said, I really believe eating well and staying away from as much toxins is beneficial to the body and mind.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

All of my fillings have been replaced with non-mercury anyway. :stu


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

PickleNose said:


> I suppose it's possible trace mercury could cause health issues but I heave read so much nonsense from "alternative medicine" people online that I'm wary of anything that reads like this.


Yeah... I have to agree. The amalgam used in dentistry is pretty stable, so whatever dose you'd be getting would be miniscule. It's also elemental mercury, which is pretty much unabsorbable unless it's inhaled. People probably get more mercury exposure from air polution and eating seafood than they would with amalgam fillings - which I don't think are really done all that often nowadays anyways.

In any case, just like people tout panaceas, they also tout "toxins," whether it's mercury or gluten, which can be blamed for all a person's ills. Mercury is certainly toxic, but I think the reputation it has lends itself to people using it in such a way, and spreading quackery about a need to "detox" themselves of it. The thing about "detoxing" is that the even if someone did have a mercury poisoning, the issue with mercury, and other heavy metals, is that our body lacks a mechanism to get the crap out of our cells, and to get whatever is floating around you need chemicals called chelators to get it out (they grab on to mercury, or iron, or whatever and lets you pee it out), but those things are no picnic, and come with some serious side effects of their own.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

yes it ABSOLUTELY may be


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Great thread. I have been thinking about replacing mine.


----------



## loumon (Jul 6, 2012)

I've heard that there's a chemical reaction if you brush your teeth with peroxide and you have silver fillings, the mercury vaporizes and you end up inhaling it.


----------



## HEP1977 (Oct 14, 2014)

I agree on what you said. There are indeed no "panacea". But it is not a reason to be "fatalist" and do nothing. The mercury poisoning could be a cause of several heath issues and I think it is clearly worth some interest. Besides, it can be tested more or less accurately by a doctor with a so called "provocation test". It is safe and cost around EUR 150 which, i think, is not dramatic. So why not doing at least the test and eliminate this possible cause? Finally, i have to disagree on your statement according to which "chelation dangerous". This is wrong provided it is done carefully under the supervision of a competent doctor.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Science says no


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

The answer to your question is no.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I knew it cause problems a long time ago but I still can't afford to get them replaced.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. I'm blaming my SA on Earth. Mercury was too far away when I was born to have any significant impact on my conception or birth. Makes far more sense to blame it on Earth. I guess the Sun shares a lot of the blame.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

mercury is also concentrated into fish.... especially salmon. however I think you'd née to eat vast amounts to get toxicity 

mercury is actually a trace element. You actually need totally minescule amounts of mercury in our diet .. r if you don't it present anyway.

very similar symptoms on the original.post. can also be caused by Lead ingestion... and I commonly an outdated domestic water supply. pipe work . 

mercury and lead can't be broken down or excreted. you need chelation medications such as EDTA to have it complexed and then excreted.


----------



## gregs (Feb 27, 2014)

This is kind of scary considering I have 3-4 silver fillings. I've had them since I was ~10. I do have lots of health problems too, maybe there is a link?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> mercury is actually a trace element. You actually need totally minescule amounts of mercury in our diet .. r if you don't it present anyway.


 Just don't eat a thermometer.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I had SA and anxiety long before I ever got a tooth filled. I have a mouth full of those metallic fillings.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

I have a friend who had lots of mercury fillings but doesnt have SA. : |


----------

